# my biggest



## BigCountry19 (Mar 13, 2011)

Just scored a few weeks ago, 165 6/8 gross, from my leased farm in Illinois.


----------



## Hoss (Mar 13, 2011)

Great buck.  Congrats.

Hoss


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 13, 2011)

Bruiser!  Congrats!


----------



## lonesome dove (Mar 13, 2011)

great deer!


----------



## _BuckMaster_ (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## Jasper (Mar 14, 2011)

Good grief what a buck! Congrats!


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Mar 14, 2011)

What dreams are made of..Awesome buck


----------



## deerboy (Mar 14, 2011)

that is a monster body to match a monster rack. must be an old deer seeing the dark hair in spots.


----------



## Illinoisbound (Mar 14, 2011)

What a stud!  Congrats!


----------



## julian faedo (Mar 14, 2011)

that's a big one Congrats.


----------



## bolt5311 (Mar 16, 2011)

Heck of a deer


----------



## letliloneswalk (Mar 16, 2011)

*wat a haus*

That is a great BUCK    and really ten times greater with a BOW

Looks like GOD is shining on you!

Joshua 24:15


Gen 1 :26-29

Life is Good
Go is good all the time and all the time GOD is good!
Amen


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 16, 2011)

BEAST!!


----------



## drenalin08 (Mar 16, 2011)

Great deer congrats!


----------



## yellowhammer73 (Mar 16, 2011)

should have let him walk... just kidding.... he is a monster!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ts602 (Mar 19, 2011)

give me that golden horse shoe! Great Buck.


----------



## Derek Snider (Mar 28, 2011)

Congrats on the buck of a lifetime Tony ! I had the pleasure of seeing this buck first hand (we drove up together and hunted a farm close by) and let me say while the picture is quite impressive, it doesn't do this deer justice. The mass on this buck was incredible and its score reflects that. Also, consider that BigCountry19 is a very big man, with all due respect. 
I also wanted to add that it couldn't have happened to a nicer guy. He and his cousin have been going to the same lease in illinois for years and have both taken some nice bucks, but this buck certainly takes the cake. This deer wasn't taken through an outfitter....BigCountry and his cousin hunted hard and endured long hours of sitting through some less than favorable weather (it got up in the 70's much of the week) and put in hard work scouting, hanging and moving stands and doing what it takes to make it happen. By the time this buck was harvested, I can say for a fact that BigCountry was exhausted and appeared to be at his wits end, but towards the end of his hunt, he was able to harvest this magnificent animal. I'll be the first to admit, that I was a tired puppy and couldn't maintain the stand hours that Tony put in all week and in the end it paid off for him. Tony aka BigCountry is a class act and I'm proud to know him and call him a friend and I am so happy that he was able to harvest this animal.


----------



## bubbabuck (Mar 28, 2011)

STUDD indeed !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smoothie (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 8, 2011)

Mighty fine Buck!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## JEREMY414 (Apr 12, 2011)

Whatch out Lee and Tiffany! "Getting close with Big Country" Only on the Outdoor Network!

Sweet Buck! Congrats. Best of luck on many more.


----------



## BigCountry19 (Apr 12, 2011)

I do like the sound of that!!!


----------



## Cottontail (Apr 12, 2011)

Woooooooooooo!!!! Thats a big un congrats.


----------

